# App Store : identifiant supprimé comment faire  ?



## Scalounet (25 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour tous et tous,

Je ne peux faire la maj de certains elements car ceux ci ont été installés via un compte qui a été supprimé.

Savez vous comment je peux faire ? 

Par avance merci !


----------



## boddy (25 Octobre 2012)

Si tu as supprimé ton compte... ta seule chance est de téléphoner à Apple pour expliquer ton cas. Peut-être que...

Mais, je suppose qu'ils vont te dire que tu pouvais très facilement changer ton identifiant et ton mot de passe et, ne pas avoir ce problème


----------



## Scalounet (25 Octobre 2012)

Ce sont eux qui m'ont supprimé le compte pour soit disant un problème de sécurité ! 
Raison pour laquelle j'ai modifié mon compte...

Bon, je vais essayer d'appeler, merci !


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2012)

Ton compte as du être piraté. Il faut les appeler en effet, c'est la seule solution. Les voleurs ne se manifestent pas, par contre, le propriétaire a tout les raisons de le faire.


----------

